# The end to our top knot woes



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Sophie and I have come to a compromise. Sort of. Before I brought her home I got a thing of 100 count bows with the bands on them, and she HATES them. And I get irritated because they never come out straight. Plus there was no purpose to her top knot, it was still poking her in the eyes. So we came to an agreement, until the bangs grew out I wouldn't put bows in her hair. We tries just plain ponies in her hair, that went over better, and every time she has just the pony, I could help but giggle to myself. She looked like she could have been related to Dewey or Gustave! Anyway, I have bands galore for her hair! And during the time period of no bows I found all my 90's barrettes from when I was a little girl. Now her bangs are long enough for her top knot (though she usually rubs them out playing) and she does much better with barrettes plus they are so cute! We also started spa lavish at night to help with the little bit of staining that occurred while we were growing it out. I think she looks adorable! And now I know, she's a barrette girl, not a band-bow combo girl.































Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I am totally getting some of these for Tucker for when his topknot starts to grow out again.


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Too cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

I can't wait till my Molly gets bigger 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

She look's adorable with her barrette on! Mine do better with barrette's also. Plus it's so much easier. I still have trouble putting on a bow straight lol. I also never do it tight enough and they come off when there playing.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> She look's adorable with her barrette on! Mine do better with barrette's also. Plus it's so much easier. I still have trouble putting on a bow straight lol. I also never do it tight enough and they come off when there playing.


It's so hard to get her to stay still long enough to put them on right enough. Barrettes are just much easier. Slide, clip, done.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sophie looks great in her barrette. I know what you mean....Zoe does better with barrettes too. Love it!! :wub::wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh my, she looks sooooo cute. I might try these too. Gustave doesn't wear bows often, mostly because I'm too lazy to put them in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Oh my, she looks sooooo cute. I might try these too. Gustave doesn't wear bows often, mostly because I'm too lazy to put them in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Sophie wasn't either since it was such a fight with her. But we're on day 3 of barrettes and she loves it! Well, I say she loves it mainly because she's not trying to pull them out like with the bows.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Sophie is so cute! :wub:

Barrettes would never stay in Milo's hair


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sophie looks adorable with her ponytail in a barrette. :wub: I usually prefer bands, i have a couple that are barrettes and will be ordering barrettes in the future. Depending what type of bows you have you can convert them to barrettes. I bought some french clips from Ebay (i think this is the size i got) 50 - French Style Clips Barrettes for Hair Bows Hairbow - 30mm- 1" inch | eBay and just cut the bands off and used a hot glue gun to glue the french clips to the bows and they hold up really well or you can sew the bows to the barrettes.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Orla said:


> Sophie is so cute! :wub:
> 
> Barrettes would never stay in Milo's hair


There's a band holding all the hair in her top knot then the barrette is fed through under the band and only has some hair. It's actually really secure!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> Sophie looks adorable with her ponytail in a barrette. :wub: I usually prefer bands, i have a couple that are barrettes and will be ordering barrettes in the future. Depending what type of bows you have you can convert them to barrettes. I bought some french clips from Ebay (i think this is the size i got) 50 - French Style Clips Barrettes for Hair Bows Hairbow - 30mm- 1" inch | eBay and just cut the bands off and used a hot glue gun to glue the french clips to the bows and they hold up really well or you can sew the bows to the barrettes.


The ones I have are cheap satin ones held together by the band. If we had nicer bows I would probably convert those


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sophie looks so cute in the barrette. I tried them once when Laurel was little, and she managed to get it out and I had to dig it out of her mouth. Now that she's older I'll give it another try.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

We can only put barretts in Chrissy's topnot since they work best for her as well. Sophie looks absolutely adorable in her little Barretts. She sure is one adorable little Malt.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww, Sophie, you look so pretty in your bows!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

cute! the barettes look fabulous in her hair :wub: and the fact that she tolerates it, that's the way to go!!!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Lucy will tolerate barrettes way better than rubber bands too. I steal...err...borrow them from my three year old granddaughter.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

She looks so cute - and those clips come in handy!


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm so getting some of these!!! so cute!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

She is sooooooooooo adorable :wub:


Sent from Kat's iPad


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

She is adorable. Putting her hair up really shows her pretty face. I use a band to hold the top knot, but if I put a bow in it's always a clip or barrette. I'm not good with the bows with a band.


----------

